
Code as if everyone is the thief. - pelle
http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001496.html
======
AdrianRossouw
flagging this because it's blogspam - original:
[http://thecodelesscode.com/case/140](http://thecodelesscode.com/case/140)

i know etiquette says not to post a comment, but the reason did need to be
communicated somehow.

